# Por las dudas



## Eira3

Holaaa!, quisiera saber como puedo expresar la frase "por las dudas"


----------



## Andoush

Hola Eira y bienvenida al foro.
"Por las dudas" = "just in case"


----------



## larkale07

Could you please include some context? It helps us to be sure of the accuracy of our answer.


----------



## Andoush

In Argentina we would use "por las dudas" in a sentence such as: "llevo mi paraguas, por las dudas" (I'm taking my umbrella, just in case). But, Eira, please include some text so that we can check this is what you are referring to! Thank you! )


----------



## plsdeluno

Hola
Entonces, por las dudas = por si acaso ¿no?

¿Es sólo de Argentina? ¿o otros países?


----------



## Alma de cántaro

plsdeluno said:


> Hola
> Entonces, por las dudas = por si acaso ¿no?
> 
> ¿Es sólo de Argentina? ¿o otros países?



No de España. 

Si por algo me gusta este foro es porque aprendo español además de inglés. ¿Quién me lo iba a decir? Yo, ¡que entré aquí buscando ayuda para mi inlglés!

Saludos


----------



## Andoush

No me imaginaba que "por las dudas" fuera algo totalmente regional (argentino o rioplatense). Me pregunto qué dirán los otros foreros latinoamericanos.

Ejemplos:
"Voy a estudiar, por las dudas" (por si el profesor decide tomarnos un examen).
"Mejor llévate un suéter, por las dudas" (por si luego hace frío).
etc

¡Este foro es maravilloso!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Alma de cántaro said:


> Si por algo me gusta este foro es porque aprendo español además de inglés. ¿Quién me lo iba a decir? Yo, ¡que entré aquí buscando ayuda para mi inlglés!


 Nos ha pasado a muchos .


----------



## elprofe

Andoush said:


> No me imaginaba que "por las dudas" fuera algo totalmente regional (argentino o rioplatense). Me pregunto qué dirán los otros foreros latinoamericanos.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> "Voy a estudiar, por las dudas" (por si el profesor decide tomarnos un examen).
> "Mejor llévate un suéter, por las dudas" (por si luego hace frío).
> etc
> 
> ¡Este foro es maravilloso!


 
En España decimos:
Voy a estudiar, por si acaso.
Voy a estudiar, por si hay examen.

Mejor llévate un suéter, por si acaso.
Mejor llévate un suéter, por si hace frío.


----------



## Andoush

Sí, en Argentina, también usamos "por si acaso" . El tema es que Eira ha preguntado por la traducción al inglés de "por las dudas" y yo sugerí "*just in case*". Por el momento, no se ha presentado ningún forero anglófono para darnos su opinión al respecto...


----------



## duvija

... por las dudas
... por si acaso
... por si las moscas ...


----------



## elprofe

I guess "just in case" works perfectly


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> ... por si las moscas ...


¡Síííí!


----------



## mark4celine

Peterdg said:


> ¡Síííí!


 
En México decimos:

Por si las dudas / Por las dudas
Por si las moscas / Por si las flies (jejeje)
Por si acaso
Y sí, _Just In Case_ es la expresión en inglés.

Saludos!


----------



## Kcris

duvija said:


> ... por las dudas
> ... por si acaso
> ... por si las moscas ...


All the way through!


----------



## goofy3

"Just in case" me pareció perfecto


----------



## plsdeluno

goofy3 said:


> "Just in case" me pareció perfecto



Yes in English, just in case.


----------



## capitas

mark4celine said:


> En México decimos:
> 
> Por si las dudas / Por las dudas
> Por si las moscas / Por si las flies (jejeje)
> Por si acaso
> Y sí, _Just In Case_ es la expresión en inglés.
> 
> Saludos!


In Spain we use "Por si las dudas". I'd only use "por las dudas" if I had identified which doubts, and were worried about them.
Por si las dudas
Por si las moscas
Por si acaso
Nunca se sabe
Más vale prevenir


----------



## plsdeluno

Por si las moscas, ¿se usa mucho?. Entre todos los ejemplos, ¿cuál es lo más usado? Antes de haber leído este hilo yo sabía sólo ''por si acaso''

Muchas gracias


----------



## blasita

Yo nunca diría tal cual ´por las dudas´. Tenéis razón, Alma y Aldonza: lo que se aprende en este foro no tiene límites .

Yo diría preferentemente: _por si acaso, por si las moscas, por lo que pueda pasar_.

Saludos para todos.

Edito: Plsdeluno, sí parece que se usa mucho ´por si las moscas´ (yo creía que era sólo en España, pero he visto que no es así ). El más usuado en todas las situaciones, ¿quizá ´por si acaso´?


----------



## plsdeluno

blasita said:


> Yo nunca diría tal cual ´por las dudas´. Tenéis razón, Alma y Aldonza: lo que se aprende en este foro no tiene límites .
> 
> Yo diría preferentemente: _por si acaso, por si las moscas, por lo que pueda pasar_.
> 
> Saludos para todos.
> 
> Edito: Plsdeluno, sí parece que se usa mucho ´por si las moscas´ (yo creía que era sólo en España, pero he visto que no es así ). El más usuado en todas las situaciones, ¿quizá ´por si acaso´?



Muchas gracias blasita, en mi mensaje escribí ''¿cuál es lo más usado?'' y en tu respuesta escribaste ''el mas usado''
Entonces si no me engaño, yo debería haber escrito ¿cuál es el más usado? en vez de lo, dado que estábamos hablando sobre los ejemplos, masculino. ¿podrías aclararme esto?


----------



## blasita

> Muchas gracias blasita, en mi mensaje escribí ''¿cuál es lo más usado?'' y en tu respuesta escribaste ''el mas usado''
> Entonces si no me engaño, yo debería haber escrito ¿cuál es el más usado? en vez de lo, dado que estábamos hablando sobre los ejemplos, masculino. ¿podrías aclararme esto?



En mi humilde opinión estarían bien los dos así: ´¿qué es lo más usado?´ es quizá más general (=el más) mientras que yo he dicho ´el más usado´ porque me estaba refiriendo a unos ejemplos específicos (=el más usado de los que te hemos sugerido).

Uf, no soy nada buena en dar explicaciones gramaticales en español, lo siento.

Un saludo.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## duvija

"Por si acaso" es bueno. Claro, coloquialmente, es 'porsia'... pero no lo uses.


----------



## kreiner

Alma de cántaro said:


> No de España.
> 
> Si por algo me gusta este foro es porque aprendo español además de inglés. ¿Quién me lo iba a decir? Yo, ¡que entré aquí buscando ayuda para mi inlglés!
> 
> Saludos


 
No me gusta hinchar los hilos con comentarios que no atañen directamente a la pregunta, pero en este caso tengo que darte la razón. El único problema que le veo a este foro es que es terriblemente adictivo .


----------



## Andoush

kreiner said:


> el único problema que le veo a este *foro es que es terriblemente adictivo* .


 
*¡Coincido totalmente!!* Pero hay adicciones peores y aquí me callo para no "hinchar" este hilo aún más!


----------



## plsdeluno

kreiner said:


> No me gusta hinchar los hilos con comentarios que no atañen directamente a la pregunta, pero en este caso tengo que darte la razón. El único problema que le veo a este foro es que es terriblemente adictivo .



¿Podrían explicarme el uso de ''le'' de aquí arriba? ¿se puede escribir la misma oración sin ''le''?

El único problema que  veo a este foro es que es terriblemente adictivo

Por si acaso/por si las moscas/por si las dudas lo veo en el futuro.


----------



## kreiner

plsdeluno said:


> ¿Podrían explicarme el uso de ''le'' de aquí arriba? ¿se puede escribir la misma oración sin ''le''?
> 
> El único problema que veo a este foro es que es terriblemente adictivo
> 
> Por si acaso/por si las moscas/por si las dudas lo veo en el futuro.


 
Uff...  El uso aparentemente redundante del pronombre dativo creo que ya ha sido tratado en un montón de hilos. A ver si encuentro alguno para darte más orientación. Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

plsdeluno said:


> ¿Podrían explicarme el uso de ''le'' de aquí arriba? ¿se puede escribir la misma oración sin ''le''?
> 
> El único problema que veo a este foro es que es terriblemente adictivo
> 
> Por si acaso/por si las moscas/por si las dudas lo veo en el futuro.


Es una reduplicación átona del OI "a este foro". Sí, se puede también decirlo sin el "le" pero con el "le" es más idiomático.

Si quieres saber más sobre el tema, mira aquí en el DPD.


----------



## kreiner

Peterdg said:


> Es una reduplicación átona del OI "a este foro". Sí, se puede también decirlo sin el "le" pero con el "le" es más idiomático.
> 
> Si quieres saber más sobre el tema, mira aquí en el DPD.


 
Gracias. Me has ahorrado el trabajo de buscar.


----------



## Eira3

Gracias enormes a todos, y por la bienvenida!!! Perdon por el retraso. Si, exactamente, yo me referia a por las dudas, por si acaso o por si las moscas. 
En Argentina les cuento que de todas estas expresiones que significan lo mismo, las mas utilizada por nosotros es "por las dudas", tambien usamos "por si acaso" y raramente "por si las moscas".  Al menos en mexico tambien usan la expresion por las dudas. 
El contexto exacto es el siguiente: "por las dudas informaré a la gente como será el procedimiento".
Puedo usar "just in case" en este contexto?


----------



## Andoush

Eira3 said:


> El contexto exacto es el siguiente: "por las dudas informaré a la gente como será el procedimiento".
> Puedo usar "just in case" en este contexto?


 
Te diría que sí. Otra traducción posible es "to be on the safe side". Igualmente, esperá confirmación de los nativos ¿sí? ¡Saludos!


----------



## Eira3

Gracias otra vez!


----------

